
Does Column Width of 80 Make Sense in 2018? - rbanffy
https://hackernoon.com/does-column-width-of-80-make-sense-in-2018-50c161fbdcf6
======
mindcrime
I don't really care how long you make your lines, as long as you put curly
braces where they belong - on a line by themselves.

------
icedchai
No.

------
flukus
Yes.

1\. I'm not always on a large monitor. Much of my coding is on a low res 13"
cheap dell laptop. In future I'd like to downsize to a 10" machine but this
form factor isn't getting much love lately.

2\. Even when I'm on that screen but also when I'm on a much bigger screen at
work not everything is full screen. Terminal multiplexers, tiling window
managers and multi window text editors are pretty common among developers and
anyone using these will often have several code files (>=2) side by side.

3\. My eyesight is starting to succumb to staring at screens all day, bigger
fonts are in my future.

4\. Not all text editors and IDE's are good at line wrapping. It's
embarrassing how many of them (looking at you Visual Studio) can't wrap as
well as vim with:

> :set sbr=\

> :set breakindent

